# C-Media Usb headphone set



## headhunterz (Jul 6, 2009)

I just got a new usb headphone set for counter strike ( used for a microphone).For some strange reason it dosn't work i dont know what to do. 

I've checked the package there was no instructions. can someone run me through on how to set it up or something?
Please reply soon 
Thanks


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Does it work for normal sounds, or is it not picking up anything? Go to Control Panel>Sounds Speech, and Audio Devices. Click Sounds and Audio Devices, then under Speaker Settings click Advanced, and select Stereo Headphones.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

My wife uses those headphones. All we did was plug in the USB adapter to a free USB port, let it install, and then in her games selected C-Media as the audio device we wanted to use.


----------



## headhunterz (Jul 6, 2009)

first reply " i did that still no sound works i went to sound recorder and theres no sound"

second comment " well i just plugged it in it has no option whatso ever to install it ...." so i dont know lol...


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

When you plugged in the adapter, did a message display in the system tray saying it found new hardware?


----------



## Freman (Sep 4, 2009)

i am having a similar problem..... it used to work but then Widows i think had an update and it stopped working.

Now every time i plug in the USB Device I get this error....









i clicked the message and id showed the USB was unknown and even showed was getting no power. so i switched it to a known working usb port and same problem.

I even went as far as to install Driver Detective and it confirmed that:









but im not going to pay for it to fix it till when i could do it myself.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Hello Freman and welcome to TSF
that message means your device is maybe broken, try to put it in another PC (a friend's PC or your parent's) and see if the same message appears, if it still the same, you have to get a new USB sound card

@ headhunterz, plug in the USB sound card, go to control panel -> sounds and audio devices 
make sure that the C-media USB Headphone set is set as the default device


----------



## Freman (Sep 4, 2009)

ok i plugged it on parents comp with vista and it still doesn't work.

Where do I just get the USB Connecter device? and not new headphones?


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

you have to get a new USB sound card ( the USB device) and not new headphones


----------

